# Cracked sink on Home-Car C55



## ryebart (Feb 25, 2008)

Have had a cracked plastic bathroom sink on my Home-Car C55 for sometime now & have just put up with it & used sealant as a temporary fix to stop leak onto bathroom floor. However, I would like to sort it out properly & have had a quote from dealer (Davan) for 440 pounds to replace it ! The sink forms the worktop in the bathroom & hence the entire unit needs to be replaced.

Does anyone know of a solution to this rather than me having to stump up the best part of 500 quid to fix a bit of plastic ?

This is even more galling as we didn't break the sink ourselves - rather it was broken & repaired when I bought the van (from Davan) but didn't notice it until the repair failed after the warranty had expired.


----------

